# Pioneer DEH-P690UB



## BigBadWolf (May 21, 2007)

I just installed this HU in my car tonight so this will be a breif "review" as I don't have a lot of time in front of the deck yet but I did want to say a few things while they were fresh on my mind.

Good;
*SUPERB sound compared to Alpine D-852 I had in the car! Blows it away!
*Excellent USB control for ANY device including a pen drive!
*Excellent iPod interface
*Excellent audio adjustment features (EQ, Xover, sub out, etc)

Eh;
*Solid blue everywhere
*Fast forward on USB devices a tad slow

Bad;
*No mute button except on the remote! WTF?
*No pause button without going through 2 menus! WTF more?
*No seperate power antenna control. Has to be wired with AMP remote.


Overall I am in love with this deck! I liked my Alpine but the high voltage outputs, seperate sub out and level of control has made a world of difference. Being able to hook any device to this deck was worth the swap alone. I dumped MP3s/WMAs on a 2gig pen drive and have a load of music even if I forget my iPod or Archos at home. Of course MP3 CDs are a boon as well but considering you can get 2gig pen drives for less than $30 now, why not carry a few of those instead?


----------



## 01_Wolfsburg (Jul 8, 2007)

Good to hear, I just bought the 6900ub (non-Premier version). Can't wait. It seems to have a lot of features. I also picked up a bunch of old school PPI AM series and a couple ProMos amps. Looking to go active...and now just need a good crossover. Also bought some of those Alpine xt19 tweeters cheap 

Bryon


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Check out my review:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2606374

A little bit of fluff, but I honestly think this is one of the better decks I've played with in a long time. Very intuitive for a single DIN radio.

Juan


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know if this HU has a mono sub channel output? I need mono for my memphis belle. My 880 has the option, but I cant find wether or not this one does.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know if this HU has a mono sub channel output? I need mono for my memphis belle. My 880 has the option, but I cant find whether or not this one does.


Yes, it has 3 sets of preouts. One of them being subwoofer only.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know if this HU has a mono sub channel output? I need mono for my memphis belle. My 880 has the option, but I cant find wether or not this one does.


What do you mean mono? Just Y a Y adapter to go from two to one if that's what you mean. Otherwise, any sub output is going to be a mono signal I believe.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I mean mono as in the stereo signal for those frequencies is combined and sent out in a single RCA. My memphis belle will only accept a summed mono signal, and only has a single RCA input for the sub section. You cannot use a Y adapter


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> I mean mono as in the stereo signal for those frequencies is combined and sent out in a single RCA. My memphis belle will only accept a summed mono signal, and only has a single RCA input for the sub section. You cannot use a Y adapter


I'm pretty sure you can just plug in one of the sub outs from the HU into the amp. I believe it's the Red (left), but try both.... it won't hurt anything. Or get a 2-into-1 RCA Y-adapter.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Usually left is white, right is red.

Why couldn't you use a Y-adapter? Plug left and right into one end and the "summed" mono end into the mono in of your amp.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

SQ_Baru said:


> Usually left is white, right is red.


Doh! Yeah, that's what I meant.... sorry, caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. 

The White is usually left/mono and the Red is right.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

memphis says, and I dont know if they are just trying to sell their bridging module, but they say you cant use a Y connector


----------

